
Time and time again we’re forced to label new technology as “Creepy”? - ankitsehgal
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/time-again-were-forced-label-new-technology-creepy-ankit-sehgal
======
w84t1me
Forced? Facebook still _is_ creepy and so are web analytics. Why do you think
so many people have resorted to ad blockers? I find it amusing that LinkedIn
was picked as a platform to claim the non-creepiness of something.

------
na85
It's creepy because we value our privacy, and companies value eroding it to
sell us more advertisements.

------
ankitsehgal
Thanks guys. Have a read and let me know what dp you think?

